# hello from an infp female



## EmmaS15 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey I'm a new INFP too...INFPs unite!! :tongue:


----------



## billydamndean (Oct 26, 2009)

You know i gotta show my fellow infp some love
whatsup?


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

> we're all pretty decent people here


Shame on you for lying to new people.


----------



## Horngsa (Nov 5, 2009)

welcome to the world of fun and wisdom..


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi, welcome to the message board.


----------



## aSonnetToScience (Oct 31, 2009)

hello again everone! my fingers are itching to type thank-you's to everyone individually. unfortunately, i don't have the patience to click back and forth so many times.
so, in one fell swoop,
thank you all for your gentleness. it may be strange or sort of early to say this, but it's a huge thing for me to be welcomed in such a way. 
ok so semi-rant over.
thanks guys!

i am going to lurk through the boards now.
:tongue:


----------

